# Reporting From Blazers Mini Camp



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey guys,

I just got back from the Blazers first day of mini camp. Here are a few notables...

Telfair signed, but I'm sure most of you already knew that....

Richie Frahm was in house and looking good... I can't remember, but I don't think he was on the initial summer league roster.... He is now though.

Ha Seung-Jin wasn't at the mini camp... Word is he has shin splints... There's a possibility he's out of commission. More as I get it.

Kevin Duckworth was at the practice, and the word on the street is that he might be looking to fill a role similar to Kersey's...

As far as who was playing well: Outlaw, Telfair, Frahm, and Darius Rice all looked very good.

On the other end of the spectrum, Dickau looked terrible, and Woods had this "I don't really want to be here" look on his face... On the other hand, he has bulked up... A LOT.

And one final thing, the word is the blazers offered Miles a contract that had him making LESS money in the first year than he made in the final year of his last contract... Seems like the Blazers are low balling him. 

Rumor has it, he might opt for a one year deal and then go un-restricted next summer.

Anyway, that's all for the first day. I'll give you more tomorrow.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

oh... and one more thing... Telfair is a legit 6'0... I stood next to him, and we were eye to eye. I'm about 6'0. Just for those that were curious...


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks For the update Nate. Woods Bulked Up??? Maybe he's been hanging out with Zach to much :laugh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Frahm could be a nice addition, for the right price.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks nate :greatjob:

Woods has bulked up alot? Thats good to hear. Maybe he is trying to actually live up to his potential.

Could you tell me anymore about Telfair or Outlaw?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> Thanks For the update Nate. Woods Bulked Up??? Maybe he's been hanging out with Zach to much :laugh:


Chips and pizza diet. Got to feed those munchies.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree Schilly, I remember at the beginning of the season he had a few nice games.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

some questions Nate: (non confrontational, as really, you didn't say anything confrontationable...and I've given up on Dickau being anything more than just a ball boy)..

1: just how bad was Dickau?

2: How good was Telfair? 

3: did Woods look...dazed and confused or "man...I'm freaking Qyntel Woods"?

4: can you get a brother a media pass for tomorrow!?!?


I wouldn't be surprised if Frahm is signed, but I'm not sure who's actual roster spot he takes.

They have what, 17 "roster" spots taken? Including Ha and the Russians...

hm..that sounds like a band, doesn't it?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Seems like mostly good news. The one piece that stands out to me as bad news is the possibility that the Blazers are, in fact, low-balling Miles. I understand the whole negotiation business (though I can't say I like it) of both sides beginning at some sort of crazy extreme and working towards the middle. It just doesn't seem worth pissing Miles off. Why not start closer to what he's really worth and hold firmer ground if/when the time comes?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

ummmm.... well..... 

From what I saw of Telfair, the kid is DEFINITELY a pass first point guard. I don't think I saw him take a single shot. Of course, we were only watching for about 15 minutes, and the players rotated in and out of skrimage constantly. 

The one thing that struck me about Telfair was his confidence. I remember what Outlaw was like last summer, and the difference is night and day. Telfair just LOOKS like he knows what he's doing out there. Like he knows he's going to be good. From what I saw, he outplayed Dickau with ease. I think this kid is going to be good...

As far as Outlaw goes, he's the best player on the floor for us at this mini camp. He just looks like he wants to tear it up out there. Determination is definitely the word for him right now. Like I've said in the past, I expect a good summer league for him. His outside shot is looking great, his ability to get out on the break is excellent, and I like how he hangs around the basket looking for rebounds and put backs. 

Between Telfair, Outlaw, and Frahm, I think we're going to have a NICE summer league.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> 
> From what I saw of Telfair, the kid is DEFINITELY a pass first point guard.
> 
> Between Telfair, Outlaw, and Frahm, I think we're going to have a NICE summer league.


Everything seems good, now if Outlaw can step in and play backup minutes in some games and hopefully Telfair becomes our perminant backup Pg. Maybe Woods is truely out of the picture? Such natural ability going to waste is a shame.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually, it's sounding more and more like we might have serious strength at every position this summer. Titles aren't won or lost during summer games, nor is the outcome of any particular game as important as the progress of individual players. That said, I have to admit it's still fun to see Blazer wins, even during these summer games. And, I'd been somewhat worried about the two spot. With Frahm there this summer team really might rock.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:rock: I'm very excited now. So do you think Outlaw will be able to contribute in the 05-06 season or the 06-07 season? Thanks again Nate. Not to put pressure on you or anything but, we Blazer fans are counting on you for our news.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

1: just how bad was Dickau? Well... The guy just looks all herky jerky.... Out of control... While Telfair looks like he has COMPLETE control. Dickau still has a decent shot from the outside, but I he just doesn't have the cool and collected look of Telfair. If he can't keep in control in a practice, how is he going to do it in a game?

2: How good was Telfair? Like I said, I didn't get to see a whole lot of him, but he did some nice things. I like how he drives to the hoop, and then dishes out for a medium range jumper. Too bad Damon never learned this skill. He made a couple of real nice passes over the course of the 15 minutes i saw. I'll be able to give you guys a better evaluation as I see him more this week. I think he is most definitely our backup right now though.

3: did Woods look...dazed and confused or "man...I'm freaking Qyntel Woods"? More the "I'm freaking Qyntel Woods" attitude. He just looked like he didn't want to be there. Like he was too good to be there. He wasn't trying at all. Going half-assed around the court, not hustling... I was very disappointed.

4: can you get a brother a media pass for tomorrow!?!? Man... Call Wheels and Rice. I'm sure they'd have better luck than I would... :grinning:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe the reason Portland is low bvalling Miles is because they are buying time. I'll give you 4 reasons....

Rueben Patterson, Travis Outlaw, Qyntel Woods and Viktor Kyhrapa.

If I were Nash I would look at these 4 who are under contract (except VK) and look at how much our team truely needs Miles.

Now before you get all over me here, let's think about it. What did Miles bring to the team stats wise?

Career #'s 10.9ppg 5.3rpg and 2apg on really bad shooting for a SF. 

So to me if Nash or Cheeks thinks any one of (Or combo of) Woods. Outlaw or Kyhrapa can step in and give similar results, why sign Miles to the kind of cake that is floating around out there?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Whether Outlaw contributes depends on him. If he has a good summer league, and follows that up with a good training camp, I see him contributing '04-'05... The talent is there... The attitude is there... It's just about playing time. Do the blazers have the available playing time for him? That's the question.... I think he's ready to contribute now... But realistically, it might not be until '05-'06.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks nate.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

And Nate how would having Miles locked up for 5 years affect Outlaws development?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Nate, love th3e comments and updates. 

If you could continue to let us know about outlaw I would appreciate it. Is he being played only at the #3 spot, or is he also being used as a sg or pf? Keep us up do date on his shooting, defence, dunks and bball knowledge. 

Thanks again.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

it all depends on how Outlaw develops... From what I've seen, I DO think they could co-exist on the floor together. I think Outlaw could play shooting guard. He has the shot. I think it would be foolish to let Miles leave at this point. 

Forget about Woods... That guy is just not there mentally, and some players would tell you the mental side is the most important side. Period...

The two russians are a crap shoot. They could be good... They might not... Who knows...

Miles is an established commodity, and I think he will only get better. Breaking up Miles and Randolph at this point would be.. like I said.... foolish.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How did Outlaw look physically? Are we any closer to having a defined position for him? What was the difference between Outlaw last year, Outlaw this year and Telfair? Exactly how bad did woods on the court and how good did he look physically? What do you think we'll see from him this season?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> What was the difference between Outlaw last year, Outlaw this year and Telfair? Exactly how bad did woods on the court and how good did he look physically? What do you think we'll see from him this season?


Gambitnut those questions right there was already answered earlier on lol, Outlaw had no confidence last year now he does, Telfair has confidence right now as with outlaw there was none. Woods didnt even try to play basketball and was only there because he had 2 be, and I doubt u should expect much from woods because as said before he isnt there mentaly


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Physically Outlaw looked much bigger than he did at the beginning of last season, but I'm sure most of you have heard already that he's gained some weight. The Blazers have him listed at 210. 

As far as a defined position goes, I can't say. He seemed to play mostly around the perimiter, and from what I was told by a source of mine at the end of last year, he is being tried out at shooting guard.

The difference for Outlaw is confidence. He was this quiet and shy kid from Mississippi last summer. It was hard to even get him to talk to you. Now he's giving interviews, joking around, and he just looks more confidence on the floor. Like he knows what he's doing, and he belongs out there. Telfair is the same way. It just didn't take him a year to figure it out. 

It wasn't that Woods played badly, it was that he wasn't trying. Physically he just looks stronger. His arms are huge. Not Ben Wallace huge, but definitely bigger than what they used to be. He told us he wants to average 10 boards this summer league. 

What we'll see from him is unknown. He might bust out because it's his contract year, but he might end up at the end of the bench again. It's up to Woods and Cheecks. I personally feel like Q is done here. It's all about attitude.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I tend to think about players by position more (or at least as much) in terms of what they can do defensively than offensively. For example, I hear you, Nate, that Outlaw is hitting fairly well from outside. So can 'Sheed, though, over the length of a game, someone like Bryant would blow by him. Thus, I'm curious about how Outlaw looked defending someone like Frahm or whomever else might've been playing the opposite two spot. Thanks!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

good feedback! :clap:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> 
> 
> Gambitnut those questions right there was already answered earlier on lol, Outlaw had no confidence last year now he does, Telfair has confidence right now as with outlaw there was none.


That is what I thought but I wanted Nate to clarify incase he would call the difference in Outlaw this year something besides confidence.



> Woods didnt even try to play basketball and was only there because he had 2 be, and I doubt u should expect much from woods because as said before he isnt there mentaly


I was just looking for more detail, some of which was posted as I was typing my questions so give me a break.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Porter,

We've kind of discussed that problem before. In my opinion, Outlaw could be used at shooting guard on offense, and then slide him over to small forward on defense. Miles is more than capable of guarding the two... If we re-sign him that is....


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Physically Outlaw looked much bigger than he did at the beginning of last season, but I'm sure most of you have heard already that he's gained some weight. The Blazers have him listed at 210.
> 
> As far as a defined position goes, I can't say. He seemed to play mostly around the perimiter, and from what I was told by a source of mine at the end of last year, he is being tried out at shooting guard.
> ...


Thanks Nate!

You said that now that he has confidence, a confidence Telfair showed from the start, he could be ready to contribute this year. Does that mean that you think Telfair could also contribute this year if we give him a chance?

How does Woods plan to average 10 rebounds a game without putting out the effort?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think both Outlaw and Telfair are ready for backup minutes. 

And as far as Woods goes, I think we should stop worrying about him. At this point I think he's destined for the NBDL...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> I think both Outlaw and Telfair are ready for backup minutes.
> 
> And as far as Woods goes, I think we should stop worrying about him. At this point I think he's destined for the NBDL...


Woods is the reason why the NBA needs a minor league.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Porter,
> 
> We've kind of discussed that problem before. In my opinion, Outlaw could be used at shooting guard on offense, and then slide him over to small forward on defense. Miles is more than capable of guarding the two... If we re-sign him that
> is....


True enough. I'm a bit hesitant to build in those relationships, though, much as I also want Miles signed. We already sort of had that dynamic with Zach and 'Sheed, then Zach and Theo after that. Zach's a monster for rebounds, putbacks, and the like and can, at least to some degree, be counted on as a "go to" guy when a bucket is needed. Still, at the moment he's such a defensive non-specialist that someone's gotta be helping cover for him -- enter Theo, who's great at helping defensively but isn't such a help either straight up defensively or offensively. Thus, I feel like the team's nearly playing with four guys on the floor, albeit with one of those four pretty impressive. And, I get it that both Outlaw and certainly Miles have the potential to be better balanced in terms of personal offense and defense -- Miles already is quite good at both, even if he's not a range shooter. I'm just nervous is all. Don't make too much of it.



:grinning:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So as of now our future core looks liek:

C:Ha/Nedzad
PF:Zbo/Hopefully some summer leaguer
SF:Miles/Viktor
SG:Outlaw/Monia
PG:Telfair/??


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know if I'd put too much behind Ha just yet... From what I've heard he's the definition of the word "project"... And if he's truly injured right now, I would be weary of him being the "future" of our team at center...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Well I mean its him and Nedzad, if we go to the lottery again, should we get a C & take our chances on Outlaw or get a SG and take a chance on Ha and Nedzad?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

big men are such a gamble anyway... It really all depends on who's available. There were a couple euro's that pulled out of the 2004 draft, but maybe they'll enter the draft next summer instead. I really think it all depends on where you're picking, and who's still available...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> I don't know if I'd put too much behind Ha just yet... From what I've heard he's the definition of the word "project"... And if he's truly injured right now, I would be weary of him being the "future" of our team at center...


man, what are you talking about Nate??

the guys the Blazers draft are always going to be the "future", and at worst, they'll be our "starters" in some mythical future reference someone makes in a post..

I mean, hasn't it always been that way? We draft some kid, and he's all the sudden the Blazers future (insert whatever position he plays)?

God knows thats what happened with Dave Johnson, Tracey Murray, ALaa Albdelnaby, Erick Barkley..etc..

these players walk on water! how dare you question that!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*he, heh...*

nice post Hap.


> these players walk on water! how dare you question that!


you meant literally...RIGHT?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks for the reports, Nate. 

a few other questions (which you might not be able to answer, I realize): 

1. Does Cheeks still see Damon as a 38+ mpg player? Do you think there's much chance Telfair can take his job at some point this year? 

2. Who seems to be the dominant personality on the summer league team? 

3. Do you know what the current situation with Damon and the legal stuff? (I imagine it's been covered somewhere on this board, but I've been busy lately)

4. Does Outlaw have decent handles? It's got to be tough dribbling aound quick guards at his size. 

5. Who does Cheeks seem most excited about? How does he seem to react to Woods' attitude? Is it Bonzi redux? 

6. Haven't seen you mention Nedzad. Is it because he's a) forgettable b) not here yet c) completely sucks? 

thanks again, Nate


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Don't forget Gary Trent and Randolph Childress...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> thanks for the reports, Nate.
> 
> a few other questions (which you might not be able to answer, I realize):
> ...


If not this year, is there any chance that we could consider letting Damon expire after this year and expect telfair to start next year?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

1. Does Cheeks still see Damon as a 38+ mpg player? Do you think there's much chance Telfair can take his job at some point this year? ---- I honestly can't answer this because I haven't talked to Cheeks yet. He pushed coach John Loyer over to the media, and walked away. Loyer has been acting as the head coach so far, and Cheeks avoided the media. Walked into his office.

2. Who seems to be the dominant personality on the summer league team? ---- it's still WAY too early to call this one, but from what I saw, I'd lean towards Outlaw. He's already establishing himself with the new guys on the team. He's way more outgoing.

3. Do you know what the current situation with Damon and the legal stuff? (I imagine it's been covered somewhere on this board, but I've been busy lately) --- I honestly don't know anything about this subject. I'd rather not. I try to cover what happens ON the courts, not IN the courts.

4. Does Outlaw have decent handles? It's got to be tough dribbling aound quick guards at his size. --- Travis has decent handles, but I don't think he's on the same level as a Darius Miles. He still needs to work on his slashing I would say.

5. Who does Cheeks seem most excited about? How does he seem to react to Woods' attitude? Is it Bonzi redux? ----- Again, same answer as #1... Once I talk to Cheeks, I'll fill you guys in...

6. Haven't seen you mention Nedzad. Is it because he's a) forgettable b) not here yet c) completely sucks? ----- Nedzad spent the ENTIRE 15 minutes I was watching on a stationary bike... I'm waiting to see him in action...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

THANKS NATE!!!!

What about former Couger M.Moore? Did you see much of him today?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I just wanted to echo so many other posts...

THANK YOU NATE!!! And please keep them coming!! 

I am so pleased to be reading about the performance of Blazers players, instead of just feeling sick about how much I miss Trader Bob.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Thnx for the update! I know you already had a million questions, but i want to ask a few:

Have you heard anything on the development of Nedzad ? And has he bulked up from the twig he was last year (222 lbs)

Travis Outlaw, Is he still 6'9" or has he grown ..any?

With Richie Frham on board, does that mean Mike Kuebler has been taken off the roster?

Thnx


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Lakota, I can only really answer your last question.

Kuebler is still on the team. I was actually kind of laughing because the guy looks like he's about 18. And I thought Matt Carroll looked like a regular schmoe off the streets...

The team has Outlaw listed at 6'9... I'll have to ask him if that's changed at all...

They also have Nedzad listed as 225 lbs... again, I'll try to find out for sure...

If you guys have any other questions let me know, I'll be at camp all week trying to find out as much as I can...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*You Rule!!! Thanks!!!*

*NateBishop3* 
so rather than the same 'ol. you will have news all week!! 
i guess patience really is a virtue.
just wanted to express my appreciation.


----------



## mackthedj (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the hard work. It's nice to get some inside information on the potential new blazers.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice job NATE!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

:stupid: ... no offense Draco


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

From the 15 min you've seen, does he have the "Iverson-esqe" quickness as advertised? Also, when you go to these things, are you allowed to take pictures?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

thanks nate you da man


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mackthedj</b>!
> Thanks for the hard work. It's nice to get some inside information on the potential new blazers.


It's more than nice. It's downright orgasmic. Nate, we want to bear your children. Looking forward to your next report...

barfo


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> It's more than nice. It's downright orgasmic. Nate, we want to bear your children. Looking forward to your next report...
> ...


:sigh: You read my mind Barfo.:uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Geez "Duck" is frickin HUGE


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:jawdrop: He's *Worth* about 1,000,000 *Ducks*


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Telfair news updates,thanks !!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> 
> Rumor has it, he might opt for a one year deal and then go un-restricted next summer.


What? Is this the confirmation that I've been waiting for? Is this the confirmation that Darius Miles was indeed given a qualifying offer?

That's what the assumption has been over the last two weeks, but I still have yet to read/hear something myself that says that the Blazers gave him one.

Did you just answer my question, Nate?

BTW, good report. Thanks for the information!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

that's the word.... that they not only gave a qualifying offer, but that they also offered a package that had him getting paid less in the first year than he was making last season... That's just what I heard though...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Woods indifference concerns me..
is it the Jermaine O'Neil indifference(so I thought)
or is it he is lazy ???

I lambasted the way Jermaine would saunter onto the court and 
look bored,and in reality it was a very young man who was
deeply disappointed in his playing time.

I don't get any vibes about this guy..
no excitement.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've often compared Q with Jermaine... I sometimes wonder if all Qyntel needs is a fresh start...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Nate:

Can you tell us anything about Khryapa?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> I've often compared Q with Jermaine... I sometimes wonder if all Qyntel needs is a fresh start...


If that's really all that he needs, then I really hope that he can get that fresh start here. He has the talent to make it big in this league, it's just up to him to grasp that concept.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> that's the word.... that they not only gave a qualifying offer, but that they also offered a package that had him getting paid less in the first year than he was making last season... That's just what I heard though...


For that to be true the multi-year offer must start at less then the qualifying offer, since I believe the qualifying is a raise from last year. I just find that hard to believe, but if so they are really lowballing him. :no:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Miles, Just take the damn money! God, 3 million is enough for a lifetime.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Day 2 picks are up. 

What about it Nate, spill the beans

Oh and btw. Thanks


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate Bishop:wait: We need news..


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i think the media didnt see prac today just spoke to players after it.... O well


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I read Woods just finish a drug rehab program. Perhaps that is the reason for his change in behavior.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome, mgb!

I hope you're right. Seeing as how the Kemp experiment was a total disaster, I really hope that us taking a gamble on a confirmed drug user doesn't make everyone say 'I told ya so'


----------

